# FF: MicroVert | FS: Driftwood/Maxi-Jet/HOB



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello,

I have a piece of driftwood (5"x6"x10") *$5*














Also Kent's Micro-Vert - over 400mL remaining - *FREE* - take it if you can use it







MicroVert will be *DISPOSED OF* end of April of no-one wants it. Expiry is in 2014, I'm just sick of looking at it...*

and a Maxi-Jet 1200 - 5mins use in tapwater - *$25*








Also Aqueon 110 HOB Filter (Slim Filter - No Media, takes cartridge type) - *$10*

Will throw in some guppies if wanted aswell  (a few available )

Thanks for looking


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

10w or 100w?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

10w Heaters, I was using 2 in the 5G until I got a 50w  
They kept it at 76.5F though.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Pics of 5G Rimless; *Sold*


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

5g;















Removed from first post.
Decided to seal and re-use.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

10g; *Sold*


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

what type of light is it that comes with the 5g rimless? can u take a picture of the underside =D thanks


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Picture of light for 5G; *Sold*


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Removed 5G rimmed tank, decided to seal and re-use.

All else still available. Free guppies with purchase....


----------



## ibbica (Nov 20, 2012)

Aw, nuts for you being so far away from me!  I don't suppose you're planning to take a road trip eastward anytime soon...?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry ibbica, I don't have a car. Would be a very long walk with a tank.... 
Although if someone else on here is passing by me and is able to grab it for you..... I wouldn't mind


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

5G rimless is sold.

10G, air pump, and driftwood still available.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

10G, air pump, driftwood still available.
$15 for all 3....


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Both Tanks Sold, Thank You 

Driftwood still available for $6 - 5 guppies free with purchase


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Updated ad, removed sold items.
Driftwood still available ($6), added Kent's MicroVert ($8)


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Still available - added Maxi-Jet Pump ($25).

Willing to give away the microvert to someone that can use it........ Don't really want to hold onto it until it expires....


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Still available.....


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Still available.....
Open to offers...


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

No Interest?...


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

.............................
Open to offers/trades
.............................


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

:::::::::::::::::
Dropped Prices
All are still OBO
Open to trades
:::::::::::::::::


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Still available...........


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Updated first post;http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-fs-driftwood-maxi-jet-pump-36643/#post296590

Microvert FREE

Added Aqeuon 110 HOB Filter - $15


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Why does the driftwood look slimy? I might take it! Looks like it would be good for my snails


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

snailies3 said:


> Why does the driftwood look slimy? I might take it! Looks like it would be good for my snails


That was just some water that the flash reflected off of. If you want it, please take it  Lots of hidey holes for snail eggs to hide...
I am not able to deliver though, pick up only .


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Aqueon filter now clean, and $10....


----------

